# Reparar cargador USB



## f84nc0 (Nov 26, 2014)

Buenas! Soy novato y estaba intentando reparar un cargador usb. Resulta que antes de desarmarlo ya se escuchaba que había una pieza suelta. Cuando lo abro veo que el transistor S9014 está partido. Busqué en Internet y vi que el reemplazo directo era el 2N4401 y el BC547 solo que a éste último estaba invertido el emisor y colector. 
Voy a la tienda y le pregunto cual de los 3 transistores tenía, me dijo que el BC547. Lo compro. Cuando llego a mi casa veo que no era ese sino un BC548. No tuve ganas de volver 5 km a cambiarlo así que intenté probarlo con ese transistor y al final no dio resultado. El voltaje de salida sigue siendo cero. Mi pregunta es si hay mucha diferencia entre estos 2 transistores (BC547 y BC548) como para que no dé nada de voltaje, o tal vez halla otro problema más en el circuito, ya que se lo ve bien a simple vista. Si fuera otra cosa como haría para saber?


----------



## orlamarilla (Nov 26, 2014)

primero que nada compara las hojas de datos de los dos transistores,para ver si sus características son iguales. Los demás componentes son fáciles de comprobar si tenes conocimientos de electrónica

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/fairchild/BC548C.pdf

http://pdf.datasheetcatalog.com/datasheet/stmicroelectronics/8854.pdf

medí continuidad en las bobinas del trafito


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 26, 2014)

Hola!

Yo que tu, le ponía un MPSA42 o el 2N4401 por lo menos, o uno del tipo del S9014 (creo que es NPN). Un BC547/548 tiene un Vce bajo y tal vez muera por la alta tensión manejada (>150Vdc).

El 2N4401 soporta más de 100V me parece, y el MSA42 te soporta 300V.

Lo que diferencia de los dos me parece que es precisamente la tensión Vce que soportan.

Salu2! y bienvenido al foro!


----------



## f84nc0 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gracias por contestar! resulta que en un control viejo de tv encontré el mismo transistor!  jaja el control anda perfecto, por consiguiente todos sus componentes. Pero una vez q hice el reemplazo por el otro transistor el resultado sigue siendo el mismo :/ 0V de salida.. ¿Alguien sabe como comprobar que los otros componentes funcionen bien? como dije antes el circuito parece estar nuevo y en buen estado.


----------



## orlamarilla (Nov 30, 2014)

medí resistencias y diodos con un tester. los capacitores si no tenes como medirlos, cambialos. y podes medir continuidad en las bobinas del trafito. si ese trafo esta en corto , chau cargador.


----------



## Sr. Domo (Nov 30, 2014)

Revisaste el bobinado primario? debe darte continuidad o un valor muy cercano a cero. También revisa el secundario y el optoacoplador, este a veces suele fallar y no hay ningún voltaje en la salida.

Salu2!


----------

